# iphone maps problem



## renny (Mar 29, 2006)

wondering if anybody else has had this problem with their iphone. up until recently the maps application was working perfectly fine. now whenever i try to find a route, i get an error message saying "unable to retrieve route" my wifi and my edge are both activated and working (i'm posting using the phone right now). any fixes out there? I couldn't find anything on google.


----------

